# SAP HR Jobs



## Trucunsa (May 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am planning to move to Australia in 2012-2013 and i have one problem.
I have to apply for sponsored visa(up to 12 month waiting ), because it is much faster than traditional Skilled Independent Migration(22-35 month waiting).
However, at the moment, i have only one possible destination - ACT.

How hard is to SAP HR Consultant with 5+ years of experience to find a job in ACT? A have few good references, ACS assesment(Systems Analyst).


----------

